# FXZ to .893 any time soon? Want to upgrade but need return to stock path



## Catalyst7 (Jul 25, 2011)

I was wondering if anyone was working on getting FXZ files for .893 so that those who update and want root access etc. can return to stock if need be. I currently have a bionic that i plan on returning once the Galaxy Nexus arrives and want to update to the .893 but need to be able to return to stock when the time comes. I'm so tired of dropping 4g and data for that matter. Seems like i have to reboot phone at least once a day to correct this issue. Very annoying


----------



## MistaWolfe (Oct 10, 2011)

Take the 5.5.893 update. Looks legit and handles the data issue better than 5.7, IMO.

Win win.


----------



## slim6596 (Jul 16, 2011)

MistaWolfe said:


> Take the 5.5.893 update. Looks legit and handles the data issue better than 5.7, IMO.
> 
> Win win.


But, if you updated to the leaked 5.7, you can't revert your kernel. You would be going back to 5.5.893 system, but still have the kernel and radio from 5.7.


----------



## 2defmouze (Oct 12, 2011)

Catalyst7 said:


> I was wondering if anyone was working on getting FXZ files for .893 so that those who update and want root access etc. can return to stock if need be. I currently have a bionic that i plan on returning once the Galaxy Nexus arrives and want to update to the .893 but need to be able to return to stock when the time comes. I'm so tired of dropping 4g and data for that matter. Seems like i have to reboot phone at least once a day to correct this issue. Very annoying


Take the OTA update to 5.5.893, make a nandroid backup. Obviously don't take any leaked updates. Whatever you do afterwards in terms of flashing ROMs or whatever, you can restore your nandroid to get back to the "stock" 5.5.893 system, then just unroot, before you return the phone.


----------

